# Bob Sikes July 25th, 2017! Flounder & Big Speckled Trout!



## KyleForAwhile! (Jul 27, 2017)

Went out to Bob Sikes in the morning the other day with high expectations! Started out the day by hooking up on a nice 20 inch speckled trout on a mirrolure! What a nice fight. Later on in the day my buddy and I got some nice bait and we're going for some mangroves but they weren't biting that good so we decided to move down the pier a little and he hooked onto a nice 19 inch Flounder! I recorded the whole day and am starting a YouTube Channel called "KyleForAwhile" and will post the link to the video below so if any of you want to check it out feel free to watch, comment, like, and subscribe! Here's a link to the video - https://youtu.be/0IXUKZG-b6Y
I will be uploading offshore footage as well! Stay tuned guys and good fishing! ??


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

There are Mangrove snappers at Bob Sykes? Also, the volume on the video was really hard for me to hear. Like that for anyone else?


----------



## KyleForAwhile! (Jul 27, 2017)

sorry for the audio man I accidentally edited it and turned down the audio too much. You can catch mangroves all over sykes as long as you use live pinfish or LY's. Thanks for watching!


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks for the tip. I'm going to have to give it a try out there then.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

pretty work. thanks for sharing.
catch 'em up.


----------



## KyleForAwhile! (Jul 27, 2017)

Thanks brother!


----------



## JacobR (Mar 26, 2017)

Nice catches!


----------



## KyleForAwhile! (Jul 27, 2017)

Thank you brotha


----------

